# water filter to remove coliform



## stayingthegame

my water has been having a problem with what they call total coliform bacteria in the water. we don't recieve the notices until about thirty days have passed. by then I have had the cramps and eveything that goes with them :ignore:. I need to find a water filter that will handle my problem. any ideas? I am on a limited budget.


----------



## Marcus

From what I've read, you want a water filter to remove .1 microns or better since most coliform bacteria are >.50 microns in size. So select a filter of that rating or better.
Reverse Osmosis filters will remove all coliform bacteria.


----------



## hiwall

Have you checked into something like these?
http://www.budgetwater.com/chlorine...d_System_Using_42_or_120_Gallon_storage_Tank:
There are many companies making/selling something on this order. Buy bottled water until you get it fixed permanently.


----------



## Highwater

What is you budget?

Most home countertop water filters are designed to remove chlorine odor and taste. If you are using well water and have a total coliform bacteria, you need to use either chemical treatment, uv, reverse osmosis or a filter that is less than .5 microns in size, as marcus stated. You can also get a countertop or undercounter purifier like Seagull or PurestOne. They are a bit expensive, but will keep your water protected. You might also consider a ceramic filter system. If you have room on your counter, there are the Berkey (but beware of product defects) and the Katadyn Gravidyn or Ceradyn which will do the trick. I am probably missing some but there are also camping and survivalist bucket kits that are a low cost solution. Sawyer has the best and cheapest. If you are on a tight budget, look into that alternative.

I hope this helps!


----------



## BillS

Or you boil your water before you drink it. Save some to use when you brush your teeth.


----------



## Happy Wife

hiwall said:


> Have you checked into something like these?
> http://www.budgetwater.com/chlorine...ed_System_Using_42_or_120_Gallon_storage_Tank:
> There are many companies making/selling something on this order. Buy bottled water until you get it fixed permanently.


I have used that company. They were amazing. No silly sales nonsense. They answered my questions though I told them I would not buy anything at the time. I had coliform issues and they fixed it for under $500. I could not believe it! But they were clear that reverse osmosis by itself is not really the correct way, even though it is better than nothing. I think the drink bottled water advice above was good advice until you call those guys at BudgetWater.com. Here is the phone number I called them on: 800-701-9914. Good luck.


----------



## bbqjoe

How close is your septic system to your well?
You might have a real problem on your hands.


----------

